# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  जानें डायबिटीज के जोखिम कारकों के बारे में

## Apurv Sharma

यह बात आप के लिए बहुत उप्यागो है की डायबिटीज के जोखिम कारक इस बात पर निर्भर करते हैं कि आपको किस प्रकार की डायबिटीज है। डायबिटीज मुख्*य रूप से दो रूप की होती है, टाइप वन डायबिटीज और टाइप टू डायबिटीज। दोनों के अलावा गर्भावधि मधुमेह डायबिटीज का तीसरा रूप होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*टाइप वन डायबिटीज के जोखिम :-*वेसे तो आप को ये बात बताने जरुरी है की डायबिटीज के सटीक कारणों के बारे में अभी जानकारी नहीं है, लेकिन ऐसा माना जाता है कि इसमें अनुवांशिक कारण अहम भूमिका निभाते हैं। अगर आपके परिवार में जैसे माता-पिता अथवा भाई-बहन में से किसी को टाइप वन डायबिटीज है, तो आपको यह रोग होने की आशंका काफी बढ़ जाती है। पारिस्थितिक कारण जैसे, वायरल बीमार*ियों से ग्रस्*त होना, भी टाइप वन डायबिटीज का संभावित कारण हो सकता है। इसके अलावा कई अन्*य कारण भी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कमजोर प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली :-*क्या अप जानते है क्षतिग्रस्*त और कमजोर प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली की कोशिकायें एंटीबॉडीज का निर्माण करती हैं। ऐसे मामले भी सामने आते हैं, जब टाइप वन डायबिटीज से ग्रस्*त लोगों में डायबिटीज एंटीबॉडीज पायी जाती हैं। अगर आपके शरीर में ये एंटीबॉडीज हैं, तो आपको टाइप वन डायबिटीज होने का खतरा काफी बढ़ जाता है। लेकिन, सभी ऐसे लोग जिनके शरीर में एंटीबॉडीज पाये जाते हैं, को टाइप वन एंटीबॉडीज नहीं होता है।


*आहार :-*मुख्य बात यह है की आहार संबंधी हमारी कई आदतों को टाइप वन डायबिटीज से जोड़कर देखा जाता रहा है।  जैसे, विटामिन डी युक्*त खाद्य पदार्थों का अपर्याप्*त सेवन, समय से पहले बच्*चे को गाय का दूध पिलाना, शिशु को चार महीने की आयु से पहले अनाज आदि को सेवन कराना आदि को भी आगे चलकर डायबिटीज का संभावित कारण माना जाता है। लेकिन, इनमें से किसी भी तत्*व के टाइप वन डायबिटीज का कारण होने की पुष्टि अभी तक नहीं हो पायी है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है टाइप 2 डायबिटीज के जोखिम कारक :-*शोधकर्ता अभी तक इस बात का पता लगा पाने में नाकाम रहे हैं कि आखिर क्*यों कुछ लोगों को प्रीडायबिटीज और टाइप 2 डायबिटीज होती है। पर यदि किसी के परिवार में टाइप टू डायबिटीज का इतिहास हो, तो ऐसे व्**यक्ति को अधिक सतर्क रहने की आवश्*यकता होती है।हालांकि, यह बात पूरी तरह साफ है कि इस रोग के संभावित जोखिम कारक कौन से हैं-

*वजन भी कारक :-*वेसे आप जानते है होंगे वजन को टाइप टू डायबिटीज का बड़ा कारण माना जाता है। आपके शरीर में जितनी वसा कोशिकायें होंगी, उतना ही आपको डायबिटीज होने का खतरा अधिक होगा। वसा कोशिकायें इनसुलिन बनने की प्रक्रिया में बाधा उत्*पन्*न करती हैं।

*शारीरिक निष्क्रियता :-*अगर आप सप्*ताह में तीन बार से कम शारीरिक व्*यायाम करते हैं, तो आपको टाइप टू डायबिटीज होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। और यदि आप टाइप टू डायबिटीज से बचना चाहते हैं तो आपको शारीरिक रूप से अधिक सक्रिय रहना चाहिए। शारीरिक सक्रियता आपका वजन काबू में रखती हैं। इसके साथ ही यह आपके शरीर में मौजूद ग्*लूकोज को ऊर्जा के रूप में इस्*तेमाल करके आपकी कोशिकाओं को इनसुलिन के प्रति अधिक सक्रिय बनाने में मदद करती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*उम्र हो सकता है कारण :-*क्या आप जानते है की अधिक उम्र के लोगों में टाइप टू डायबिटीज होने का खतरा अधिक होता है। तो ये भी एक कारण है | जैसे-जैसे आपकी उम्र बढ़ती है, वैसे-वैसे आपकी शारीरिक सक्रियता कम होती जाती है। आपकी  मांसपेशियां कम होने लगती हैं तथा वजन में इजाफा होने लगता है। लेकिन, नाटकीय सत्*य यह है कि टाइप टू डायबिटीज अब बच्*चों और किशोरों में भी देखी जा रही है।

अपनी जीवनशैली में बदलाव लाकर और अपनी आहार योजना में बदलाव लाकर आप डायबिटीज से बच सकते हैं।

----------

